# North Star Thor's Zenith



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well..i thought y'all would like an update on the wee one...zenith. 88%
she's looking good to me, 1x1 teats, almost full pigment, she'll be one week on saturday.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ooooh, i forgot to add, feel free to critique. i know theyre not really set-up shots, but hopefull when she goes outside i'll get some good ones.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

She's adorable! I don't know much about Boers, but she looks great to me!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks FRF!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Awe I love boer kids.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

me too


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I like her! She looks to have really good width and depth. Plus being totally adorable doesn't hurt either. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she has a very adorable face


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

CUTIE PIE!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she is really cute that is for sure...... :wink: 

she has good width ...nice thick top loin...thick legs..can't really tell with her length....

she is very young ... to do a full critique on yet......but right now ...she is nice ...  :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks everyone! i think i might bring her outside this weekend, if it gets a bit warmer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Katrina ...did the baby get to play outside...?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...what a pretty girl! She looks like a chubby boer kid to me!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh yeah. her and zephyr have been outside for two days...we have some AWESOME weather! all of the snow is melting, 45F and sunny! :dance: spring!

the kid is non-stop play...run here...bounce there....lol! right now she is asleep out in the hay pile..sunbathing..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good....45 degree's sounds pretty good.... :wink: 

It is so fun to watch the kids play.....A boink....boink...here and a spring dance there.. :dance: ..then soaking up some natural vitamin D... :sun: LOL


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah she's hilarious! she's jumpin' off everything, zephyr was laying down in the sun, just as she closes her eyes a ferocious baby goat jump on her! :shocked: zephyr was up so quick! lol!

sheez got zip, all right!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL :greengrin: .....that's about like my LGD... he will be sleeping ...and all of a sudden a kid would jump on his tummy... and spook him awake......he pops his head up ...and will smile at the kid....which is ...actually a growl ..and the showing of his teeth..  ....it is really funny to see....he won't hurt the kids ...but he certainly gets annoyed..............


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

LOL! :ROFL: our birch (pyr x maremmar) des the same toothy grin...i need to get a pic of her doing it sometime. its really cute. 

ooh i got a new FB buck from a friend, i'll get some good pics up soon, .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yes definitely ...get some pics.....LOL :leap: 

How many bucks you have now? are any of them registered? :greengrin: 

Pretty cool they are being given to you....but be careful with diseases coming onto your place....you never know... :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

three bucks, one genemaster (not reg), thor (reg FB), and new boer (FB not reg yet)....pictures coming very very soon. :dance:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

seems like... you have all the bucks you'll ever need.....


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

okay here he is... the white one is the genemaster...


any names for the boer??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

not bad....:wink .....and you got them free....how are you going to do your breeding schedule with the bucks and your does ? 

name:
Gunnar.... :shrug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

LOL, i wanted to name him Gunslinger, you were really close! 

ummm..well when these guys came it messed up my plans...but not for bad.
I might be able to get A.I soooo, still planning, but if i cant do that...here's the match-up:

I want to have them kid jan-april. with two does in april (for market kids) and the rest during warmer months. 

i'm thinking 
calypso X Majestic (another breeder's)
Zephyr X Thor (I like that cross)
Cloud X Gun
ShadowFax (star's kid re-named again lol) X Thor 
Zenith X Gun 
and I might have 2 more does....a ranch (should I say which one?) in ID is offering to transport two FB doelings and deliver them, both 2DOX daughters. how far (miles) is ID from Corning pam? lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

what part of Idaho?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Athol, Idaho.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

around 600 miles .....estimated ....off I believe ...highway 97 :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh, that's a ways away.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yup... :wink:


----------

